# *waves*



## charlotte-x (Mar 31, 2007)

Hey, I just had a look around the forum and looks like a nice place, so thought I'd join 

Im already a member on other forums, but this one looks a little different [layout wise] so bare with me 

Im 16 years old, and hopefully going to college in September, where I will be doing a BTEC horse manangement course ... after this I would like to train to become an equine dentist 

I currently own a 14.3hh [ish] cob 6y/o mare, her name is Stella, shes quite a talented little girl, can jump very well and learns things very quickly 

So yeh, sorry for the essay but hey!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and Welcome! :wink:


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!! Is that her in your avatar? If so, she's beautiful!!


----------



## *Hoshi* (Mar 12, 2007)

Awww cute if tht is your horse in your avatar she is gorgeous


----------



## horseoftheyear (Mar 19, 2007)

hey and welcome ! x


----------

